# SSC... :(



## DUBAI

well what to do now?

Juiced is gone......Bring him back

should we move everything as Flo suggested. im not sure if this site is worth staying at if this is what happens...

unlike a lot of people he put a funny thread up. when all the ******** are attacking dubai the mods of that section seem to be asleep. but a joke! :eek2: :eek2: no definatly not allowed!

th stuf he said on the UAE thread was perhaps wort a warning or a day or two in the brig max.

seems a bit like a nazi state here at the moment.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

:tongue:


----------



## dubaiflo

have a look here .
juiced told me to watch the UK Skybar ... lol

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## Rainier Meadows

sorry if you feel I was too harsh on juiced....he's only banned for a few days....but he has a history of trolling and there's little patience when it comes to forumers that do stuff like that and have his history.


----------



## DUBAI

that sounds a little better. 

but i dont know what histry your talking about.

sems to me you have a far more contraversial history than he does.


----------



## dubaiflo

what history do you mean? 



juiced said:


> sorry but i am bloody sick of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end of rant


is that the reason why he was banned?


----------



## smussuw

Hey bring back our troll. :jk: 


The place isnt really tasty without juiced. We must have a juice to drink.



Edit: Good to know he will be back.

hey juiced I know ur reading this. I go for 2 hours and u do this without me permission. shame on u :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rainier Meadows

No...anyone can make funny pictures when they have no life...it is the words that he types that show his character.


----------



## DUBAI

well i dont understand, firstly how you have so few posts, and such great authority, and secondly how you can accuse Juiced of having a bad history when the whole UK skybar thinks you are among the worst of the trolls on the site


----------



## dubaiflo

RM, you said "but he has a history of trolling "

what history is this exactly?
and surely you are making no sense at all when you say "it is the words that he types that show his character" because that is true for anyone??


----------



## crazyeight

dubaiflo said:


> RM, you said "but he has a history of trolling "
> 
> what history is this exactly?
> and surely you are making no sense at all when you say "it is the words that he types that show his character" because that is true for anyone??


Exactly!


----------



## Guest

Do you guys still have fresh memories of BulldozerGirl, the Ice Queen of the Middle East herself? She tried to get juiced banned that time.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

Have you ever seen me trolling Dubai?....dubaiflo I've been around forever and have had dealing with juiced...he has calmed down tremendously though...this is why he will be back soon. And how does that sentence not make sense dubaiflo...I dont know if you guys can look at his post history but you will see for yourself...


----------



## DUBAI

well i no, i havent but when that many people dislike someone, it suggests that somthing has happened...


why is he banned then?

surely he should have been brigged if he is going to come back?


----------



## dubaiflo

what rule did he brake exactly?


----------



## Rainier Meadows

well when you ban someone they cannot send horrid pms to anyone like he did earlier to me. 

What rule? Personally attacking someone like in the uk skybar for a start and sending moderators bad pms...should I continue?


----------



## DUBAI

please do..


----------



## dubaiflo

is that a reason?
a new rule was added : if somebody is supposed to send hoorid PM's , he will be banned so that he does not get the chance to do so.

nice place, ssc is.

oh you have edited the post.
well maybe he was doing so because you deleted his thread without justifying?


----------



## Rainier Meadows

those are reasons enough especially the thread in the uk skybar....


----------



## Guest

At first, I thought that was Never again. :lol:

Though Never did come back last week to tell us all those spam threads WEREN'T him...


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Ruminative said:


> Wow!!! you amaze me...every time you get banned, u come back with some long lecture ! lol
> who gave you the confidence to tell krazy "control ur gf!"! i got all the PMS i sent you.. you want me to post them? i don't care... the only reason i didn't post them on threads is cause i didnt wanna start a fight... you said stuff, i disagreed so i used the more civil way out and messaged you...instead of coming out in the open and sayin stuff like you have ... _oh you have a hindu gf.. haraam... you shouldnt blah blah.. _the only thing i did was save you the embarassment of being pointed as the one who started yet another fight again....to tell you anythin that you don't agree with is like banging my head against a wall...u remain unaffected, refusing to look from a perspective other than yours - im sure i got more people to agree with me on that one... so i tried putting it across in a better way, not publicly... saved the moderators from all the trouble by PMING you ! I'll forward you the PMS on this account - that'll keep you busy for a while.. especially if you've made up your mind to find "name-calling" in them!
> Just by the way..for your record.... there are 5 PMS since you started your bs about black hindus and indians (the time you went crazy) ... lol its all good to exagerate... but doubling the number..!!?!? lol
> 
> Also, you don't need to post religious stuff to get banned anymore... don't try that hard... USE the natural talent you have... put it to good use... don't abuse it ... people gotta respect you before they can stand listening to you talk about anythin! try earnin it ...good luck... bbye


Gimme a break. Your 20 or so posts mostly appear only when I'm around. You sent a PM for no good reason accusing me of making an apology and taking it back or something like that and continue throwing insults about *smussuw* and me and how we support each other with our bullshit, and then you end your PMs with supposedly friendly sentences such as "I hope your sister feels better... bubye".. or whatever to cover up on the crap.

Maybe you should also remember that you followed me to SSP and several of your comments were deleted by mods there because you were trying to stir crap. Your forget that one of you whoever it was added me to MSN Messenger registered as "alcoholic" to tease me. I don't regret anything I said regarding dating or whatever or Hindu girlfriends. It is Islamically a fact that having a girlfriend is forbidden, and marrying a Hindu is forbidden. So there you go. I didn't impose it upon you, I just made a quick and indirect suggestion for *Krazy* before he went mad and called me a lunatic for saying dating is not good. That's when he received a mouthful in return.

You're the one who kept bringing it up in every PM you sent since then.

Now use your wasta with your moderator boyfriend.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

EarlyBird said:


> The forum is only internal (110,000 users). The main website is enough though. It's got all the UK's taxation legislation on it. You can imagine the kind of emails we get...


If they are emails with people calling you a twit and or making polls about how lame you are you then i can imagine....if not then it's just business!


----------



## Ruminative

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> I don't want the support of a person who supports *juiced*.
> 
> You're all in the same boat. Go and have a picnic together. I haven't noticed any change from any of those forumers.
> 
> These forums are about skyscrapers, but there are general sections made for general chats. And those sections are being moderated by people who don't know what they're doing.
> 
> Oh, and to add some quotes from *Ruminative's* PMs.. she used to frequently mention that I am *smussuw's* slave and he's a dog for supporting me just because I'm a UAE national. She then dared me to report it.


She's lost it again !!! haha
Well... a reminder - i mentioned SMUSSUW once ... that too outta the 25 lines PM of tht one, one line said he supports you and i believe cause you're a local girl... and i also said, incase you go running to him telling him this (cause that just seems a lot like you), remind him that he has said it too... i don't think smussuw would deny it.. he said he respects you cause you're a local girl! get your facts right... you exagerate a lot... outta the 5 PMS i sent you.. one line in one msg had SMUSS name... but you make it sound like i harassed you.... like THAT is possible!  anyway whatever flatters you... :cheers:


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

You're a liar, *Ruminative*. Chathaba. Learn that word.

And I will swear on it too. Wallah al-Atheem, wa qasaman berabb al-ka'ba.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

EarlyBird said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228611


earlybird if you want to make this forum a better place start by not taking the piss out of moderation when they try to do their duty....you have no idea about how the world works do you?


----------



## Guest

Rainier Meadows said:


> If they are emails with people calling you a twit and or making polls about how lame you are you then i can imagine....if not then it's just business!


Well yesterday I had the fun of an email telling me that... well the person had been overpaid tax credits by about £4,500 and we were claiming the overpayment back. You can imagine what she was saying. We also do get ridiculous emails, including lots in foreign languages. Even if we get porn emails, if they're foreign languages we have to get them translated under due diligence rules.


----------



## Ruminative

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> Gimme a break. Your 20 or so posts mostly appear only when I'm around. You sent a PM for no good reason accusing me of making an apology and taking it back or something like that and continue throwing insults about *smussuw* and me and how we support each other with our bullshit, and then you end your PMs with supposedly friendly sentences such as "I hope your sister feels better... bubye".. or whatever to cover up on the crap.
> 
> Maybe you should also remember that you followed me to SSP and several of your comments were deleted by mods there because you were trying to stir crap. Your forget that one of you whoever it was added me to MSN Messenger registered as "alcoholic" to tease me. I don't regret anything I said regarding dating or whatever or Hindu girlfriends. It is Islamically a fact that having a girlfriend is forbidden, and marrying a Hindu is forbidden. So there you go. I didn't impose it upon you, I just made a quick and indirect suggestion for *Krazy* before he went mad and called me a lunatic for saying dating is not good. That's when he received a mouthful in return.
> 
> You're the one who kept bringing it up in every PM you sent since then.
> 
> Now use your wasta with your moderator boyfriend.


YEah they appear when you're around... cause im a LAZEBALL but when you come around... you freakin wake me up with the ignorance and egocentric attitude you possess..wake up.. pop that bubble around.. the world you've made up for urself!! I private msgd you... if it bothered you so much why didnt you just put me on your ignore list !!?! i had the decency to PM you when i thought something you did was not right... you didn't have the courtesy to acknowledge it but i did my part.. i got it outta my system... you get it outta ur system by screaming it alound on a thread where it didnt even fit in back then!!! like honestly... there are people from all different religions on this forum.. if you had anythin to say to Krazy you could have used the feature we have here... PM ... everyone agreed to that! seriously quit flattering yourself... i don't remember SSP posts clearly, but i'm sure i didn't follow you around.... don't give yourself so much importance, you have ego issues, don't let them grow.... you'll burst!BTW - everyone started disliking you from then... so really you got the mouthful in return! I didn't get banned then... i didnt have wasta... you've been getting banned ever since then - it says a lot... try really hard lookin at things and figuring it out... its alright to blame urself once in a while !! even if i had to get banned, i dont have the mentality of urs... to use wasta... lol as long as i know you wont be around to infect these forums... it's alll goooodd


----------



## smussuw

People its ok insult me day and night I dont mind. I didnt know that i was that popular.


But I still repeat that BulldozerGirl still have a valid point. I would be pissed off if I was in her position because juiced didnt behave and he wassnt banned. And now it was the way around, juiced was banned and everyone is asking for him to come back.

Both of juiced and bulldozerGirl were wrong at that time and now we need to forgot. I dont have a problem with any of u too.

Bring juiced and bulldozerGirl back.


----------



## Guest

Rainier Meadows said:


> earlybird if you want to make this forum a better place start by not taking the piss out of moderation when they try to do their duty....you have no idea about how the world works do you?


I do indeed understand the workings of this world. I live in a country. That country has leaders. Said leaders are elected in a democratic fashion. They then take responsibility for ensuring that things are run for the good of the population. I haven't once "taken the piss". I've simply questioned some judgement calls and asked if the things that are done are in the best interests of the community. That is, after all, what this is.


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

*Krazy* won't admit that he holds a grudge and he also used it to get me banned this time, and ignored my earlier request to adjust things in the Iran forum.

You acted on a grudge, *Krazy*. Congratulations on being a corrupted moderator.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

If you indeed know the workings of the world then why the heck dont you understand that this forum isn't a government :lol:....and do you want me to go into your post records and find the times that you have taken the piss?


----------



## Ruminative

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> You're a liar, *Ruminative*. Chathaba. Learn that word.
> 
> And I will swear on it too. Wallah al-Atheem, wa qasaman berabb al-ka'ba.



Hahah, you're the liar... i'm not gonna learn that word... you learn this one... charimoghi - its your personality...


----------



## Bikkel

Rainier-

You continue to show off you hold authority and privilege. That will not help. It will annoy the people who see no justification for threads deleted or being banned.

Why didn't you just move that thread?


----------



## Guest

smussuw said:


> People its ok insult me day and night I dont mind. I didnt know that i was that popular.
> 
> 
> But I still repeat that BulldozerGirl still have a valid point. I would be pissed off if I was in her position because juiced didnt behave and he wassnt banned. And now it was the way around, juiced was banned and everyone is asking for him to come back.
> 
> Both of juiced and bulldozerGirl were wrong at that time and now we need to forgot. I dont have a problem with any of u too.
> 
> Bring juiced and bulldozerGirl back.


Before spamming the UK section with racist and homophobic bile, BulldozerGirl had this to say:




_Actually I'm quite a famous troll.

I usually post in forums for a long time, and establish myself as a normal forumer.. share ideas.. etc, and then I slowly start to troll and gradually increase the frequency and degree of my trolling, so people become baffled since I'm already an established and long-time member.

My crap is then allowed to stay on the board because people think it's only a phase, but then they're suprised that it never ends.. until in the end they become so confused about it and pissed off, that they brig me. Then I start complaining about maltreatment and try to frame some members which I goad and then accuse of goading, and I laugh at the mess that happens and the silliness of the situation. When I get bored, I ask for a ban._



Also, if you type her name in on Google, you'll see she's done the same on other internet forums.


----------



## Guest

Rainier Meadows said:


> If you indeed know the workings of the world then why the heck dont you understand that this forum isn't a government :lol:....


Fine, but the analogy applies to company boards (elected by shareholders), councils (elected by their communities) and many other places. The simple fact is that in democratic countries those organisations that affect people's lives have leaderships that are elected by those people. I'm not necessarily claiming it's the only way forward. I'm simply suggesting it might be a way around recent problems.


Rainier Meadows said:


> and do you want me to go into your post records and find the times that you have taken the piss?


Feel free.


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

tera ma hai

or whatever


----------



## Ruminative

smussuw said:


> People its ok insult me day and night I dont mind. I didnt know that i was that popular.
> 
> 
> But I still repeat that BulldozerGirl still have a valid point. I would be pissed off if I was in her position because juiced didnt behave and he wassnt banned. And now it was the way around, juiced was banned and everyone is asking for him to come back.
> 
> Both of juiced and bulldozerGirl were wrong at that time and now we need to forgot. I dont have a problem with any of u too.
> 
> Bring juiced and bulldozerGirl back.



SMUSSUW i didn't insult you.. all i said was that you respect her cause she is a local girl... cause you had a post that said tht....peace


----------



## Ruminative

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> tera ma hai
> 
> or whatever


i didnt ask you who it was ... i just told you its you... and ur response said "ur mother is".. lol.. turned 5 yrs old already BDG?


----------



## Guest

BTW this was always going to be a spamfest. Why was my smilie deleted?


----------



## smussuw

Am not arguing with what u said *Pobbie Rarr* but I know also that it wasnt only BulldozerGirl's fault. Juiced also contributed in flaming the situation and had a problems with her. I myself didnt like his attitude before and was really pissed off and wanted him to be banned too.

Anyway that was a LONG time ago, things has changed now and we need to forget.


----------



## Guest

Fair enough, but the thing is BulldozerGirl knew what she was doing: she was planning it for ages.


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Before spamming the UK section with racist and homophobic bile, BulldozerGirl had this to say:
> 
> _Actually I'm quite a famous troll.
> 
> I usually post in forums for a long time, and establish myself as a normal forumer.. share ideas.. etc, and then I slowly start to troll and gradually increase the frequency and degree of my trolling, so people become baffled since I'm already an established and long-time member.
> 
> My crap is then allowed to stay on the board because people think it's only a phase, but then they're suprised that it never ends.. until in the end they become so confused about it and pissed off, that they brig me. Then I start complaining about maltreatment and try to frame some members which I goad and then accuse of goading, and I laugh at the mess that happens and the silliness of the situation. When I get bored, I ask for a ban._
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you type her name in on Google, you'll see she's done the same of other internet forums.



You don't know the meaning of sarcasm. I made that sarcastic comment after I was banned in two forums. I can list you the reasons why I was banned and point you to the threads. I joked that I'm a famous troll because of this ban history.

I was banned on one forum because someone said South Africa is historically disadvantaged and I referred to a Doris Lessing novel in which she called it "****** country". They regarded that as racist.

In the other forum, I was banned because I said the Saudi government is building skyscrapers near the Kaba to accomodate pilgrims.. the moderator of the Islamic forum didn't like the idea of skyscrapers, I disagreed with him and he banned me.

You wanna analyze all these threads and play investigator, go ahead. I've already been accused of being a slut and that I consume alcohol by some retards who have been going through threads elsewhere. Some of them are even Muslim and they don't realize what a serious accusation that is.


----------



## Guest

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> You don't know the meaning of sarcasm. I made that sarcastic comment after I was banned in two forums. I can list you the reasons why I was banned and point you to the threads. I joked that I'm a famous troll because of this ban history.
> 
> I was banned on one forum because someone said South Africa is historically disadvantaged and I referred to a Doris Lessing novel in which she called it "****** country". They regarded that as racist.
> 
> In the other forum, I was banned because I said the Saudi government is building skyscrapers near the Kaba to accomodate pilgrims.. the moderator of the Islamic forum didn't like the idea of skyscrapers, I disagreed with him and he banned me.
> 
> You wanna analyze all these threads and play investigator, go ahead. I've already been accused of being a slut and that I consume alcohol by some retards who have been going through threads elsewhere. Some of them are even Muslim and they don't realize what a serious accusation that is.


Ah, so you're BulldozerGirl in a Never-type disguise? Long time no see! 

Though I fail to see how saying you want gays thrown off the top of the highest tower in Dubai can be interpreted as sarcasm.


----------



## Bikkel

Since Holland Hoogbouw Forum is one of the Founding Fathers of this SSC I ought to point out that yes, we did get to vote on who should be Jan's sidekick. And recently someone raised the question of voting again and while many felt there was a need, most votes went to same man again.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

EarlyBird said:


> Fine, but the analogy applies to company boards (elected by shareholders), councils (elected by their communities) and many other places. The simple fact is that in democratic countries those organisations that affect people's lives have leaderships that are elected by those people. I'm not necessarily claiming it's the only way forward. I'm simply suggesting it might be a way around recent problems.
> 
> Feel free.


no you have always been pretty fair and realistic with your views....I just don't think pushing the envelope is going to get us anywhere....usually moderators are voted on by other moderators that deem a forumer one that will 1. stick around for awhile 2. conduct themselves in the realm of decency 3. doesn't have a history of being difficult to deal with 4. earn some type of respect from others be it for their knowledge, photography, or character.


----------



## Guest

Well, voting for a new mod is all fine and dandy, but voting one out isn't so accurate, because most of us don't have a clue what's going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Ah, so you're BulldozerGirl in a Never-type disguise? Long time no see!
> 
> Though I fail to see how saying you want gays thrown off the top of the highest tower in Dubai can be interpreted as sarcasm.


Read the book: "Kitab al-Kabaer" by adh-Dhahabi. It's a famous Islamic book of laws. It quotes Ibn Taymiyyah's suggestion regarding the punishment of homosexuality. He suggested throwing people off the tallest tower in the city. His suggestion was not accepted though.

In my post, I said: "Did you know that one ancient Islamic scholar suggested so and so?"

I was giving out info as a point of interest. Not as my opinion.


----------



## Guest

Fair do's. Has everyone else here accepted you back as a non-bigoted member then?


----------



## Guest

Rainier Meadows said:


> no you have always been pretty fair and realistic with your views....I just don't think pushing the envelope is going to get us anywhere....usually moderators are voted on by other moderators that deem a forumer one that will 1. stick around for awhile 2. conduct themselves in the realm of decency 3. doesn't have a history of being difficult to deal with 4. earn some type of respect from others be it for their knowledge, photography, or character.


Damn... I fail on 3 and 4!


----------



## Ruminative

When did i ever calll SMUSSUW a DOG or a SLAVE - how do you make up crap like that AND sound sooo confident??? The last PM said - Stay outta my way, and i'll stay outta urs... but it just aint possible... you need to get a life i guess... after you're done stressing about your 4th ban.. or is it 8th? 10th? anyway...you might be able to think straight then (hopefully)... Yalllahhh bye!


----------



## smussuw

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Ah, so you're BulldozerGirl in a Never-type disguise? Long time no see!
> 
> Though I fail to see how saying you want gays thrown off the top of the highest tower in Dubai can be interpreted as sarcasm.



She was stating some of the Islamic religious scientist view about the situation.


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Fair do's. Has everyone else here accepted you back as a non-bigoted member then?


No. *juiced* - *DUBAI* - *Ruminative* - *Krazy* - and *AltinD* have not. They continuosly ask for my banning, and it got easier for them once *Krazy* became mod.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

MEOW


----------



## DUBAI

Rainnier meadows!!!!


cant you see whats happening in this very thread around your posts.

we have somone who is rampently abusing this website to start arguments, has confessed to being a troll, and has created a new account to continiue trolling.


can you not do somthing about this!!!!!!!

or even Krazy???

btw, all britains can now say proudly: "my tax money is being invested in porn translation!!!!"


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Ruminative said:


> When did i ever calll SMUSSUW a DOG or a SLAVE - how do you make up crap like that AND sound sooo confident??? The last PM said - Stay outta my way, and i'll stay outta urs... but it just aint possible... you need to get a life i guess... after you're done stressing about your 4th ban.. or is it 8th? 10th? anyway...you might be able to think straight then (hopefully)... Yalllahhh bye!


I can't access the PMs now which are scattered over several banned accounts, but my memory doesn't fail me.

I swore by the name of God on it. That is how confident I am of your harrassment. If I am lying, then I will burn in Hell for it because I have sworn on it.


----------



## Guest

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> No. *juiced* - *DUBAI* - *Ruminative* - *Krazy* - and *AltinD* have not. They continuosly ask for my banning, and it got easier for them once *Krazy* became mod.


Who knows, maybe they're right. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

dubai this is not my forum to moderate either....it is being handled by the local mods as we type. 

But you see how hypocritial this very thing can be.....some say that one person is a troll but other say no they're not...someone has to be right and it is up to the trusted moderators to use their judgements and make an informed decisions based on historical issues, character, and general conduct.

I mean come one I've always said Never was a troll but everyone said he wasn't, but now that they have seen his true colors they now agree with me....I have experience with this I know what I am doing man!


----------



## Guest

DUBAI said:


> btw, all britains can now say proudly: "my tax money is being invested in porn translation!!!!"


Is it?! No wonder the government is introducing university top-up fees. :bash: hno:


----------



## Ruminative

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> No. *juiced* - *DUBAI* - *Ruminative* - *Krazy* - and *AltinD* have not. They continuosly ask for my banning, and it got easier for them once *Krazy* became mod.


people request for your ban... isn't that bad enough? how much does it really matter that banning you has become EASIER now than before (even if it was to be true)!?!? 

see this is what she does ..she says alll she has to "control ur gf" she lies abotu stuff ive said... takes it in one way, and puts it across in the worst possible way , like the one she's used to i guess... i request for your ban... openly.. you don't like PMS yeah?


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Whenever I step in, there are accusations of me stirring up trouble, even though there are 10 other people fighting in the same thread.

This time I did file some complaints, because this appeared to be a complaint thread. As for other threads, there is no smoke just because I'm there. Maybe some of you people should take a good look at your own posts in those threads and see who starts the trouble.. for example, so people who respond to a post listing statistics of unemployment, by saying: "the bitch should be banned" or whatever else.


----------



## Englishman

DUBAI said:


> btw, all britains can now say proudly: "my tax money is being invested in porn translation!!!!"


God save the Queen!


----------



## Lavashak Zereshk

Englishman said:


> Weren't you banned on a book forum too?


No. But some of the SSC UK Forumers were trying to get me banned there, but the admins didn't listen to them.

As for any moderator reading this thread, I requested for the thread entitled "question" in the Sky Majlis to be deleted. If you don't want to delete it, then list your reasons, instead of just ignoring.


----------



## Bikkel

which is true BDG

but you should have used your smart venom to escape from these traps


----------



## Englishman

Lavashak Zereshk said:


> No. But some of the SSC UK Forumers were trying to get me banned there, but the admins didn't listen to them.
> 
> As for any moderator reading this thread, I requested for the thread entitled "question" in the Sky Majlis to be deleted. If you don't want to delete it, then list your reasons, instead of just ignoring.


Yo0u get around don't you!



[email protected] said:


> over at SkyscraperCity, it seemed as though most of the Pakistani forumers were insisting that Arabs are good for nothing goat-herders.


----------



## Englishman

More quotes from pakmilitary.net: 



> If I look at the biggest group of Pakistanis I have seen.. I would say they stink.. they're dirty... they have no respect for women and they give dirty looks.. they're angry.. they're hostile.. they think much of themselves.. they're lazy.. they're very direct about what they want and have no shame in demanding anything from anyone.. they see their religion as a cultural thing only and have no real iman.. they do a lot of bad thing like consume alcohol..etc.. they are two-faced.. they despise Arabs..





> Ever since I said I have Persian roots you're toning down your posts a bit, but you're still racist


I particularly like that post considering the previous one!

You wonder why you are unpopular...


----------



## Krazy

She's gone as promised. Just an FYI for all those who think I have the power to get her banned: I DON'T. From the very beginning the admins had asked us mods to keep an eye out for Bulldozergirl (because of her insanity in Dec 2004) and inform them if she turns up with a new nickname so they could ban her immediately. It's clear, the admins want her nowhere on SSC forums. Well the admins and us mods too.

And now, life goes back to normal.


----------



## gothicform

no offence guys, but i dont want you dumping your crap in another forum.


----------

